# EU7000is won't start



## anova (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi,
My Honda Eu7000is with 400 hours sometimes won't start. That is, with main switch in the on position, imonitor checked and lightened, I hit the start button and nothing, not crank, nothing at all. There's no error message to indicate any problems; battery checks fine. I'd then try again say one hour later and it will start fine and continue operating in a normal fashion. Have any of you seen this problem? Any advice?


----------

